# Chokoloskee 8/31



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

I catch them on a jighead with gulp shrimp. I just let it sit near them.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Like stated above, either gulp shrimp or coat your bait with pro cure and let it sit. Patience is key as it could take some time! Best of luck! 

Tidesright


----------



## Captocnaeckel (Aug 30, 2014)

This is gonna sound kinda stupid but it has paid off more than a few times for big 20-40lb Drum over oyster or hard bottom. 
Take your Gulp or whatever scented bait and intentionally snag an oyster clump or shell ( If possible make it something you can shake your bait off of or pull in easy. I like little oyster clump cuz you can just pull steady and they flip over). Do this close to an unsuspecting Drum in front his apparent direction. Now because you have a jig head you can tap that jig head against the little oyster clump. They seem to hear it really well. I have had them charge over and almost do somersaults trying to get at it! 
When they get over 20lbs they appear to blind as a bat so you can use 50+ leader especially in dirty water. 
Until I find an artificial with a loud rattle that will stay totally put in one spot, this works for me when they're just not grabbing anything else. I actually tie flies with huge bead chain or tungsten eyes for this purpose alone. 
Just something new and interesting to try. It's fun watching them try to work around the oyster trying to find your jig. 
Good luck. Hope this helps you catch one those ugly bastards! 
Btw... I use this exactly where you are talking about fishing.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Where I am from the big ones eat oysters. They crush them up in the back of their mouths and spit out the shells. They are blind and stupid. 

Use a fly with a rattler or an arti with a spinner and let it sit on the bottom until they nearly swim over it. give it a short quick pop and they will usually pick it up.


----------

